# One and a half month old already has teeth coming in



## KelseyRose05

Anybody else have a baby that had teeth come in this early? I thought it would be a while before he got them, but apparently not, :haha:


----------



## Amber4

Well Brooke is showing signs of teething but nothing has come through yet. She's been like that only a few weeks though! I put a teether toy in the fridge and put it in her mouth for her. If it gets bad you can probably get a teething gel to help (here in the UK you can anyways) :flower:


----------



## beanzz

We've started teething (I think) but no teeth yet. He's chomping on his hand constantly even straight after a feed and drooling but not too cranky, we got a teething anklet for that which I hope is working. I'm SO scared of Oakley's teeth popping up cos of breastfeeding :shock:


----------



## Amber4

:haha: that made me giggle ^^ ouch!


----------



## trinaestella

Already? Wow never heard about that before that's amazing


----------



## Mei190

They can come in that early! Nathaniel got 4 at once at about 3 months old. His come in pairs now


----------



## KelseyRose05

His tooth isn't out yet, but it's right at the gum, like it'll come out soonish. I was reading online about it and a lot of people were saying it's probably thrush, but there's an outline of the tooth on his gums as well. OH had his knuckle in Blakes mouth while I got a pacifier and he was like ''babe he has a tooth coming in.'' I didn't believe it but I opened his mouth and sure enough its red around it, has the tooth outline and he's had slight teething signs. His temp is up a little, he drools some, he's not eating as much and when he does it comes out of his mouth, and he's been a little fussy.


----------



## LauraBee

Some babies are born with a full set of baby (and in very rare cases adult) teeth. It's normal for them to start appearing at about six months, but a lot of babies still get them before that. One month is rare, but not completely unheard of. And sometimes, they cut through the gum but then the gum closes back over them again (this happened to Bee at about four/five months and then she got them through properly at six months)



beanzz said:


> I'm SO scared of Oakley's teeth popping up cos of breastfeeding :shock:

Nursing a toddler with sixteen teeth, I can assure you that it's not that bad. The worst for me was the weeks leading up to the first ones cutting through but since then, it's more of a change in latch which feels weird but doesn't hurt :thumbup:


----------



## veganmama

bleh, scared of teeth coming in too! lol


----------



## x__amour

My LO didn't get her first tooth until 18 days before her 1st birthday. :lol:

But it's actually not as uncommon as people think to get a tooth that early! 
Some babies are even born with teeth! :flower:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Wow, that's freaking crazy, but like the other girls said not unheard of!


----------

